# using window light



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

the one thing this site has given me?...the want to take pictures again. i have not done this style of photography in years. this is a great way of learning.shove your daughter, son mum dad infront of a window and practice...or a rose bush  






edited version.you cant beat window light! experiment with different coloured card etc and see what you get.





my god ive had a busy day! pic outdoor gumis....

mark


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Aug 2008)

Hi Mark.

Thats sweet, I love a bit of home photography. Its great to show of your talent too, and teach some of the less experianced a few tips and ticks.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Aug 2008)

We can spend a fortune on lighting, but nothing beats what Ma Nature supplies.

Bet water droplets on the rose would have looked nice.

Dave.


----------



## passerby* (3 Aug 2008)

come on saintly we are "MEN"... men arenâ€™t supposed to be taking photos of rose's against purple backgrounds ..lol 
it does look pretty cool thou must admit..using such simple low budget lighting and background shows that there no excuseâ€™s  for the likes of me with out fancy lighting,,lol 
good composition by the way ..bottom right corner, I like it. Creating the feeling of space
cheers.... passerby


----------



## TDI-line (3 Aug 2008)

Could you take some pictures of some beer, thanks.   

Great rose btw.


----------



## JamesM (3 Aug 2008)

passerby* said:
			
		

> come on saintly we are "MEN"... men arenâ€™t supposed to be taking photos of rose's against purple backgrounds ..lol




Great shot, Mark


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

Sweet.  Nice props man.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

thanks chaps,



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice props man.


good old cardboard eh?...  when i first started photography i'd turn the hous upside down trying to turn it into a studio. i got some great pictures doing this. almost studio quality.

my fire's been re- ignited. (crap english)



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Great shot, Mark



ta!





			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Could you take some pictures of some beer, thanks.


will do!   (and i will)



			
				passerby* said:
			
		

> come on saintly we are "MEN"...



im going to photograph a rugby ball just for you   



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> We can spend a fortune on lighting, but nothing beats what Ma Nature supplies.



yup, the best light in the world



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Thats sweet, I love a bit of home photography. Its great to show of your talent too, and teach some of the less experianced a few tips and ticks.



thanks for the kind words.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2008)

Great photos and technique  thanks for sharing


----------



## ulster exile (3 Aug 2008)

passerby* said:
			
		

> come on saintly we are "MEN"...



Well bugger me - could have sworn I was missing those dangly bits last time I visited the toilet...better go check again, seeing as we are all men here  

Nice pics saintly!


----------

